# Hobie Nasal Cancer



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Hobie's diagnosis.

I did a search and found this information about what you should ask your Vet when your dog has received a Cancer diagnosis-hope this helps.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cancer-diagnosis-what-should-you-ask-vet.html

I'm sure some other members will give you additional information.

My thougths are with Hobie and your family.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry to read that your beloved Hobie was diagnosed with this terrible disease. Keeping Hobie and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ellzell (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you to both of you! 

I sent those questions to my mom to see if the vet had discussed any of those points with her.

Right now we're working on getting a second opinion, one of my uncles works at a vet office with an internal medicine specialist and we sent Hobie's xrays to them.

I will post more updates!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eli*

Eli

I am so very sorry to read about Hobie. I will pray for him.
I also did a search on this forum by typing in Nasal Cancer and it appears there is some information and sharing about it here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=2989418


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ellzell said:


> Thank you to both of you!
> 
> I sent those questions to my mom to see if the vet had discussed any of those points with her.
> 
> ...


I think getting a second opinion is a very good idea and wise decision.

Again, hoping the best for Hobie.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Lost my boy to it. 

Love him, dote on him, be happy while in his presence and take lots of pictures.

Two things I might add to ask the vet. One is yunnan baiyao, can help with the bleeding. The other is Mirtazapine to help with appetite. Neither will cure the inevitability of what is coming.


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl (Nov 16, 2010)

My dog was just recently diagnosed also with nasal cancer. She had a CT scan and a scope after a few months of reverse sneezing. I was told that radiation was the only option. Well that doesn't cut it with me so I've been doing research every since as I am pretty much going it alone here without any Vet help. 

I have my dog on many cancer fighting supplements as well as products such as Avemar (Immunity4pets) and AHCC. There are a few blogs on the web about dogs with nasal cancer. This one in particular is very resourceful and his dog Lucy is 2 years in remission with nasal cancer. He has a supplement regime that he has his dog on and I've pretty much followed it with my dog adding a few other things http://dognasalcancertreatmentforlucy.blogspot.ca/ 

Avemar information is here and you can contact Barbara for more information. immunity4Pets - Immunity4Pets There is also a dog cancer Yahoo group for Avemar that you can join. The people on there are a weath of information. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Avemar_for_canine_cancer/


AHCC is the #2 alternative cancer fighting therapy in Japan. AHCC Research Association :: What is AHCC?

My dog is doing great right now on all the supplements I have her one plus her diet change, no symptoms at all. You have to be your dogs advocate.

Don't sit back and doing nothing. Hoping the best for Hobie.


----------



## Carolina Clover (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm so sorry to hear about Hobie's nasal cancer. We lost our dog, Lanie to it last fall, at 13.5 (adenocarcinoma). We miss her so much. At the time, the decision was radiation or nothing because chemo is ineffective against that particular cancer. The radiation would not have done much for her, so we chose to spend our days enjoying every last moment. I don't believe that in retrospect we would have chosen to do anything differently given the information we had at the time, but now I've been reading so much about more holistic / homeopathic treatments and nutrition based treatments that can dramatically slow down the progression of cancers. Some of those are mentioned above. Some are listed in the book "Natural Health for Dogs and Cats" by Dr. Pitcairn. I don't know if they would have helped our girl, but I wish I'd known of those possibilities and I certainly would have tried my best to find something to help her. I hope you find some good information to help Hobie. It sounds like you are very proactive and that is great. Best to you and Hobie.


----------



## ellzell (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone! 

Tonight I am finally driving home to spend the weekend with my family and Hobie.
I also feel like radiation is definitely out of the question for Hobie, but I'm really interested in these supplements and other approaches to just keep him comfortable for as long as possible.

I'll finally get to talk to my family too to see if there's any other information from the two vets they've spoken to, and I can explain all of the information I've gained here. I sent along some of the articles but my mom said some of the medical terms went over her head.

I am so glad I found this forum! Thanks again to everyone for thinking of Hobie!


----------

